# clay pot caves!!!! help.



## SAMhap (Aug 21, 2010)

i want to make some of those caves that are made of clay pot. i have 2 that i bought from online. my tangs just love em :wink: . they are the upside down clay pots with nice round hole in the side. any body know how to make these?

thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had good luck using a masonry drill bit to drill holes in wet clay pots. Soaking the pots in water seems to make it easier to drill them. You may still break a few in the process.


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

I used a tile cutting bit in my Dremel. I didn't soak or anything. It creates a huge amount of dust, and requires a steady hand. If it starts jumping around or vibrating too much it will crack the pot.


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

look up strawberry clay pots. those might be what you are looking for.


----------



## peacockseller (Aug 29, 2012)

zeusjuice said:


> look up strawberry clay pots. those might be what you are looking for.


 yea that what i have


----------



## braddaddy (Sep 30, 2012)

I have 2 big strawberry terracotta pots in my 125g. I have one on its side and the 2nd broken in half (as if they fell into the lake). My fish love them. I am thinking of doing the whole tank in strawberry pots (all in various positions...broken, sideways, cut in half to look as if half buried). I have black gravel and the terracotta looks good in there.


----------

